# Tarver/Kayode, Quillin/Wright, Trout/Rodriguez, Santa Cruz/Malinga, Bika/Davis RBR!



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

*Sunday June 3rd, 2am~ (Boxnation)http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=638723*http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=638723 
*Main Event*
Antonio Tarver (29-6) vs Lateef Kayode (18-0)
_Minor IBO cruiserweight belt - 12x3_
--
*Live Undercard*
Peter Quillin (26-0) vs Ronald 'Winky' Wright (51-5)
_Non-title middleweight bout - 10x3_
--
Austin Trout (24-0) vs Delvin Rodriguez (26-5)
_Fake WBA light middleweight belt - 12x3_
--
Leo Santa Cruz (19-0) vs Vusi Malinga (20-3)
_Vacant IBF bantamweight belt - 12x3_


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Fuark, didn't know Trout was fighting Delvin Rodriguez, that's probably the fight of the night for me. I'm gonna stick my neck out and say Delvin wins by UD!

Buzzing for this card.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Who is trout, I am unaware....


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I've been impressed with Trout but I'd love Delvin to pull it off, also worth noting that Trout missed weight and then came back 2 pounds under, could be nothing but it might indicate he's really drained. Tested positive for weed last year so perhaps he's not the most dedicated :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Who is trout, I am unaware....


he is the super welterweight champion of 2011


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think Rodriguez beats him as well. Hopefully gets a fair decision too.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Was really impressed with Rodriguez against Wolak the second time around, absolutely fucking schooled Pawel and I believe retired him. Such a smart and controlled performance. Hopefully he's got a good gameplan against Trout and is able to drag the fairly inexperienced champion into the deep end.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

WAR Trout. You're all haters.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> he is the super welterweight champion of 2011


Aaaah, that trout.. :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Teremoto!

Should be the fight of the night, imo. Santa Cruz is like a smaller, tidier, non-cheating(as far as I'm aware) Margarito, and Malinga is relatively complete offensively, while being rather vulnerable defensively.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bika vs Davis is at 1am, on Showtime Extreme. BoxNation probably won't show it, because we need to see Cotto/Margarito II again.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Good fight that, aswell.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mark's apparently showing the Showtime Extreme card.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't realise we were outdoors tonight..


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bika is tearing Davis to shreds, won't last 4 this.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Can anyone PM me a link?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Same please.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

And me, please :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fair enough Baj. My bad :good


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

sent out some pm's


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bika is fucking this kid


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Bowen, Roe and Baj :yep


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

28-1 in power shots, says it all.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch vs Bika - I'd like to see it.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bika landing harder and harder shots, Davis can't stand much more of this.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Thanks lads. Bika styling.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fair enough Baj. My bad :good


Cool. It probably wouldn't have mattered but as we're only a few days old, having illegal links on here the hosts could delete us since it's strictly forbidden.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Froch vs Bika - I'd like to see it.


That'd be a great fight.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Davis is getting hammered, just a matter of time.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bika winging telegraphed shots like it's going out of fashion, that's why he get's shown up against top fighters.

This kid, Davis, is just totally out of his league. He seems like one of those fighters who's only on his game when he can dictate the pace, push the fight with his jab etc.. Bika is bringing it to him and he just doesn't seem to know what to do. The only option would be to slug with Bika and if Davis did that, he'd probably get sparked so I suspect he'll try and ride the storm to the finish if he's lucky enough to hear the final bell.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Bika knocks this kid out soon, I wanna go for a zoot.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Froch-Bika would one damn messy fight.:yep Guaranteed action all the same though.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this the same arena where Williams-Cintron fought? Mendez on the undercard? :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

John Murray's putting up a decent fight against Brandon Rios.. but getting battered at the same time :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bika is an underrated fighter. People forget that he gave Ward one of his toughest fights to date.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just been banned from ESB :happy


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Agreed Wallet, he did not make it easy at all for Ward.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Just been banned from ESB :happy


That makes a change! :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Fucking hell. US refs seem to love guys getting beat up. Luckily he eventually stops it but much later than most of the world would've.



ScouseLeader said:


> That makes a change! :yep


No fair man. I always get banned :-( And my love for Jenna doesn't even seem to matter


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

All over, should have been stopped a few punches earlier.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Nice finish by Bika. Dyah Davis showed a lot of heart but he just couldn't handle the pressure or the power in the end. Not an awful start to the night at all.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Quillin looks absolutely ripped.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Bunce is getting more and more cringeworthy every time I see him on boxnation


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Boxnation, it's a little different to the usual...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Wallet


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I'm watching this on Showtime, simply cannot be assed with Boxnation tonight, it's fucking wank.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Malinga looks like a crackhead.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol I missed that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jimmy Lennon Jr doing his Elton John lookalike impression..


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

War Santa Cruz!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Santa Cruz!

:****


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR the other guy.









I haven't seen either before.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Come on Vusi (although he's probably gonna get sparked badly!)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Al Bernstein. :happy


Santa Cruz is landing these body shots with regularity. I think that will be Malinga's downfall.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Good first round. Very impressed by Santa Cruz's combos so far.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Very impressed by Santa Cruz. He has a style that can always be outboxed at truly elite level but he does look very solid.

Showtime have got the bantamweights nailed.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wow, Santa Cruz looks the business here. Beautiful left hook to the body.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Malinga squares himself up something terrible when he's letting consecutive uppercuts on the inside. Santa Cruz is letting him do that and then nailing him with some well-timed hooks.

He's looking damn good thus far.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Malinga has absolutely no head movement.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Nothing Malinga can do, now we'll see if Santa Cruz can step it up and get him out of there.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Malinga is one tough fucker. 

Respect.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Malinga hurt. 

Neither have very much head movement(though Teremoto is decent at slipping shots up close), but at least Santa Cruz has a guard. Malinga fights with ZERO defensive responsibility, his hands are up but that's only because he throws punches from the shoulders. Which doesn't bode well when you're walking right towards a guy who throws 100+ punches a round............


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

He puts combinations together very well, really good to watch.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He might have just left Robert Garcia, but you can tell that he's came from there.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

He definitely looks like a smaller version of a mix between Rios and Margarito.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

He is very good, but Malinga's style has definitely made him look better.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Agbeko would be a nightmare for him, I reckon.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This kid against Mares could be something special though.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Agbeko would be a nightmare for him, I reckon.


If he fought the way he did in the Perez rematch he would destroy Santa Cruz IMO. He was amazing in that fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

He's giddy as hell.:lol Sounds like he's on E.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

We don't get interviews on boxnation.. we get Bunce.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Great start to the show! 

It's a shame that such a card is so poorly attended. It would easily sell out an arena over here.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Here comes the boxing champion of 2011 troooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

War Austin Trout.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Delvin "Bender Bending" Rodriguez.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

War Rodriguez!!!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Very 'feely out' first round. Not many clean punches landed at all. Very hard to split the 2, I thought Rodriguez was maybe a teeny bit more aggresive with the jab and right hand so I'll give it to him. Hopefully this starts to hot up a little bit!

10-9 Rodriguez


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, they're both too cautious early on. Tough to split them but I'd say Trout maybe looks the more composed at the moment. Pretty close though.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Better round for Rodriguez, landed the cleaner punches including a very nice right hand about halfway through. Trout isn't pressing enough IMO, and Rodriguez is slipping what the champ does throw. So far so good for the Rod, Trout needs to step it up!

20-18 Rodriguez


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Better round for Trout there, landed some good overhand lefts which Rodrigues didn't see coming. Very snappy punches from Trout, particularly the jab. Getting more interesting now.

29-28 Rodriguez


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

29-28 Trout


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

3-1 Trout IMO.

lol at the cameraman diving in to get a shot of Canelo :lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Another decent round for Trout. Starting to control the pace of the fight now and Rodriguez seems very reluctant to let the punches go. If Trout can carry this pace it should be comfortable for him.

38-38


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Eeuuuggghhh.......very close, scrappy round. I'll give it to Rodriguez cos I thought he did the marginally better work but that's one that could go either way. Someone needs to establish a foothold in this one or it's not only gonna be boring but the scorecards may be controversial.

48-47 Rodriguez


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Boring so far, Trout picking it up a bit in this round.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Much better from Trout. When he dictates the pace with those sharp, snappy punches he really looks in control and Rodriguez seems a bit hapless. Most clear round of the bout so far.

57-57


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Still don't know why Showtime didn't pick up Froch/Bute :conf


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Trout starting to find his rythm, putting him punches together more and keeping Rodriguez off him with the jab. Looks like he might be starting to establish himself in the fight now. Might be slipping away from Delvin unless he starts pressing the action.

67-66 Trout


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

The speed difference between the 2 is starting to become more apparent. Trout can get in and out before Rodriguez can land his shots. It would seem as though by pressing the action, Trout has taken control of the fight. Rodriguez has been poor for a few rounds now.

77-75 Trout


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

One of the dogs pissed all over the floor, missed the last few rounds.:twisted Doesn't seem like I've missed much anyways.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Trout is in control now. It's still close but he's clearly winning these rounds, pushing the action from the outside. Does Rodriguez relise he's supposed to be trying to take this guys title? He's doing fuck all other than posturing on the outside.

87-84 Trout


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

A slightly better round from Rodriguez, he was a bit more aggresive but you've still gotta give it to Trout, he landed the better punches and was much more active. Slipped most of Rod's advances too.

97-93 Trout


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Better from Rodriguez, landed some good punches as he was much more aggresive. Trout landed some good shots of his own towards the end of the round but I don't think he did enough to nick it. First Delvin round in a while

106-103 Trout


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

And they finally wake up just before the bell. 116-112 Trout


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Trout

116-112 Austin Trout on my card

Dissapointed with both fighters to be honest. Trout squeaked the win but didn't look too impressive, he was winning rounds but not by a clear margin. Rodriguez was massively dissapointing, hope he doesn't claim he was robbed, he simply wasn't good enough. Too tentative, not aggresive enough, to win titles you've got to take them from the champion and Rodriguez did the opposite of that. Trout earnt the win but didn't look stellar at all, despite showing some talent.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

117-111 
118-110
120-108

For Trout


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Lillis saying Rodriguez is a glorified club fighter...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

120-108? Bad scorecard.

Trout was about what I expected, Rodriguez way too tentative.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I didn't know Pascal-Cloud had been officially confirmed. That should be a damn good fight.

Not particularly looking forward to this fight though. Winky really is an unknown quantity going into this, logic suggests he's got next to nothing left though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Don't talk about dogs making a mess. You'll get sports hungry.

BTW did Quillin just say he'd beat up his mum?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

you know, looking into winky's face - and this means nothing, but he really does look determined here. He doesn't seem to have a look of the type of fighter who is just fighting for the sake of it, he really seems to want this..

be interesting to see what he does have left!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Quillin


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 10-9 Quillin


:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Kid Chocolate. 

Clear round for Quillin; Winky looks, understandably, rusty .


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Not much happening. Kind of a feeling out round though Quillin clearly doing enough to take it. Quite a nifty hairdo he's got going on there.

Winky just looks like he's trying to find his rhythm thus far.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Kid Chocolate. 

Winky looking lethargic and can't really get going. Quillin landing the more meaningful shots.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

30-28 Quillin. 

Even round for me. Winky pressed the action and landed some nice jabs, but Quillin connected with the more hurtful punches.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Agreed with the even round and score.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

40-37, some nice body shots from Quillin


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

40-37 Quillin.

Winky struggling to land with anything more than a jab to the head. Quillin with the power punches and outscoring Winky.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

50-45 Winkey decided to see how trading with Quillin would go. It didn't end so well for him. This could be the start of the end, I don't see his night getting any easier now.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

50-45 Quillin. 

Winky was doing well and it was a fairly even round until the knockdown. A sad sight to see really.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

good shot


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

60-54 Quillin. 

More of the same.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

69-64 Quillin. 

Quillin fighting in short bursts, whilst Winky kept going steadily. I edged the round to him for landing some good shots very early in the round.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

79-73 Quillin.

Winky landing some cute shots, but Quillin with the more explosive ones. Evidenced at the end of the round when he landed a huge uppercut that rocked Winky and sustained pressure almost had Wright down and out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Big round for Quillin there. Had there been 30 more seconds on the clock Winky would be gone. 

He's going for it now though!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

88-83 Quillin. 

Best round for Winky so far, IMO. landed some good straight shots and Quillin didn't respond too much. The chants of 'Winky! Winky!' from the crowd warmed my heart :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Winky's style has never really relied on reflexes to any great degree, so I guess time hasn't taken it's toll on him to the same extent as it would have to most fighters. His timing is still a bit ragged and his legs are definitely gone, but he's looking far better than I think most feared he would.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

98-92 Quillin.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah Winky didn't look THAT bad, didn't look that good either but he wasn't awful.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cards about right.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

To add to the statistic Showtime just put up, Herol Graham was out of boxing for over 4 years before returning and building up to a 'world' title challenge.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

i find it interesting how all of those names were really big names - it's not like some unknown was amongst that list who took time off, and kinda of found a second wind or something.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nice stat there.

Damn my eyelids are getting heavy now. Just an hour left, just an hour!

Did Quillin really just start talking about eating shit? :lol He's talked about beating up his mum and eating shit now tonight :lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> i find it interesting how all of those names were really big names - it's not like some unknown was amongst that list who took time off, and kinda of found a second wind or something.


Yeah I was thinking that. I think they only included the big historic names though. Vitali was out for 4 years too.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What a strange metaphor, about _eating shit_.............

Anyways, this is a pretty cool promo and all, but it's beginning to get bright out and my eyes are getting heavy.:lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol Kayode cracks me up


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

i'm going to bed, anyone had any problems with the "live" rbr btw? i might turn the feature off apart from on fight nights!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nah, it's been sweet. Just seen your post there pop up.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:rofl at those old timers in the 100's fights/1000's rounds....


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Kayode.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Kayode. 

If Tarver's plan was to frustrate Kayode, then it's working. Could still be working more to pinch the rounds, though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Kayode 20-18 at the moment Tarver's not really doing much. Is this all part of a gameplan though?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

kayode seems to be wasting a lot of energy - almost like nervous energy, i can see tarver taking advantage of a tiring kayode in the mid-late rounds.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

30-27 Kayode. 

Tarver being outworked.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another round to the Nigerian. He definitely got mad there though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol Buddy McGirt cracks me up 'Good jab,baby'


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-56 Kayode. 

Interesting fight this one. Tarver had clearly his best round there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> 58-56 Kayode.
> 
> Interesting fight this one. Tarver had clearly his best round there.


Yeah, very good round that. Tarver coming back into this now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fight heating up. I think Kayode definitely got caught there! Another round for Tarver there I reckon.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

67-66 Kayode. 

Kayode seemingly rocked at the end, and if he was then he didn't show it too much afterwards! Close round, but Tarver with some real quality in the last minute to pinch it for me.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Looked more of a slip from the replay but still, Tarver's round


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

76-76. 

Tarver pulling these rounds out of the bag at the end! Very close again, though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This crowd is shite. There's empty seats everywhere and constant booing.

OOF! Straight left by Tarver by Kayode seems ok! 

4 rounds each. Definitely heating up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Kayode's a lot more restrained than usual, but he's still as ragged as ever when he goes on attack. It's been Kayode's superior athleticism vs Tarver's superior skills up to this point, and now Kayode is beginning to tire.

4 a piece for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-85 Tarver.

Enjoying this!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Just when you think he's going to go down Kayode starts throwing back, he's got some good recovery skills. Another very enjoyable round.

Gave it to Tarver. 86-85 Tarver for me.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

tarver's footwork in this fight is sublime - fantastic movement and real ring generalship


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-94 Tarver. 

Close round, close fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I gave that one to Kayode, got it even again.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

106-103 Tarver. 

Another close one. I sense a split decision at the end of this...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Tough round to score that one. Tarver probably edged it

105-104 Tarver going into the last


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

114-114

Wouldn't complain if the judges had it close either way.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

116-113 Tarver. 

Gave the last round even. Fight could go either way, although I think the judges will favour Kayode's work.


----------



## Luke (Jun 3, 2012)

woooooo

First fight in hawaii!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair decision in the end I guess. Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Luke said:


> woooooo
> 
> First fight in hawaii!!


Lucky cunt! how'd you score it?

Draw! Fair result there, very fair. Decent fight overall


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

And it ends up a draw. Fair decision I think.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> Fair decision in the end I guess. Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


Yeah I'd like to see that again, it was a very interesting fight


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

They cut off Tarver's interview!? One of the best talkers in the game :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Erm, what? What on Earth is going on?

:lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

what happened? I missed it


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fell asleep during Trout/Rodriguez last night.

Decent first RBR night anyway guys :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Good to see lots of people made it to the end, Trout/Rodriguez finished me off.

Next week will be be, if we can recruit lots of ESB guys this week as they will probably be down/impossible to use so they'll come here.

Edit: For this card we had 164 posts, the exact same number as ESB! That's pretty impressive for a site just days old.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> what happened? I missed it


When Jim Gray turned to interview Kayode, Lateef proceeded to go on a rant where the only words anybody understood were ''fuck'', ''HBO'', ''ShowTime'' and a couple of other things that suggested he wasn't happy with the decision and wanted a rematch on HBO. _I think_. Gray tried to interrupt to inform him he shouldn't be mentioning other networks, but Kayode just kept going, what he was going on about I have no idea though.:lol


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I lasted till about halfway through Quillin/Wright.

I don't regret going to sleep.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> When Jim Gray turned to interview Kayode, Lateef proceeded to go on a rant where the only words anybody understood were ''fuck'', ''HBO'', ''ShowTime'' and a couple of other things that suggested he wasn't happy with the decision and wanted a rematch on HBO. _I think_. Gray tried to interrupt to inform him he shouldn't be mentioning other networks, but Kayode just kept going, what he was going on about I have no idea though.:lol


:lol: Why the fuck did I watch it on a boxnation stream when the showtime option was there? Whilst you were watching that I was watching Bunce and Lillis talk shite.


----------

